# airport express et freebox revolution



## sbell (4 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens d'installer ma freebox revolution et mes deux airport express ont cesser de fonctionner.
Après de multiples essais, j'ai finalement essayé de paramétrer l'express manuellement, et la quelle joie de voir la borne apparaître dans l'utilitaire airport.
Voila, si cela peux aider, j'en serain très heureux.
Longue vie au Mac


----------



## philedesbois (5 Juin 2011)

bonjour cela m'intéresse beaucoup 
j'ai commandé la freebox révolution en mars dernier cela ne devrai pas tarder a arriver ! 
mais sera t-il possible une fois la freebox arrivée de brancher une airport express en WIFI afin d'étendre mon réseau car j'ai lu sur certains forums qu'avec la freebox V5 il était impossible de faire cela. car la freebox n'acceptait pas le protocole WDS 
donc impossible d'étendre le réseau WIFI ou bien cela peut être  possible en reliant la borne express en ethernet 
est-il possible avec la nouvelle freebox révolution d'étendre mon réseau WIFI via une borne express ?


Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## sbell (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis désolé de ne pas pouvoir vous répondre.
Je n'utilise mes 2 bornes express que pour écouter la musique.
J'espère que d'autres pourront vous répondre.
Longue vie au Mac


----------



## philedesbois (5 Juin 2011)

merci bon week end !
et j'espere avoir une réponse a mon problème


----------



## frlamy (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer ma freebox revolution
Tout marche parfaitement sauf ma airport express (utilisée pour la musique) que je n arrive pas à associer au réseau
Quels sont les réglages à faire en manuel pour l'associer ?

Par avance merci

François


----------



## philedesbois (5 Juillet 2011)

airport express pour moi avec airtunes pas de problème !
je sais qu'il faut déja avant tout la relier a ta chaine hifi ensuite tu fait rejoindre le réseau existant
pour le reste je ne m'en souviens plus !
mais tout ce passe dans la config automatique pas bessoin d'allez dans les réglages manuelles 
si tu n'y arrive pas , ce soir je serai a mon domicile et je pourrai regarder   
a plus !


----------



## frlamy (5 Juillet 2011)

oui cela marchait très bien avec l'ancienne freebox
cpdt avec la nv freebox (revolution), je fais le process habituel pour la relier au réseau mais je reçois un message d'erreur lors de la dernière étape (ie qd l'airport redémarre à partir de l'utilitaire elle n'arrive pas à se connecter au réseau)
j'ai cru voir dans mes recherches sur internet que la freebox revolution marche mal avec airport et qu'il faut faire une config manuelle


----------



## Jerome_C (14 Septembre 2011)

Depuis mon passage en v6 pareil il clignote orange, sauf qu'impossible de le voir dans l'utilitaire airport, même après reset avec le petit bouton... j'ai réussi à le voir en le branchant carrément à côté de l'ordi en ethernet (ce qui m'intéresse pas du tout vu que son but est d'être en bas de la maison à côté de la stéréo pour streamer la musique de l'iMac / itunes via airplay), là j'ai tenté une config manuelle (en me disant que peut-être je pourrais y sauver des paramètres qui feront que ça marche sans le cable), sauf que une fois débranché du cable ben impossible de le voir de nouveau dans l'utilitaire airport, il reste toujours en orange clignotant...


----------



## Jerome_C (16 Septembre 2011)

Pas d'idée ? personne ? ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2011)

Je rencontre des soucis similaires. 
L'utilisation de l'airport express a toujours été aléatoire chez moi avec la freebox V5 et V6. Mais depuis quelques jours&#8230; ça ne fonctionne plus. Il y a du avoir une màj de la box, j'en sais rien. 

Toujours est-il que la borne apparait dans l'utilitaire, que je peux la configurer sans problème mais qu'ensuite elle ne parvient pas à se connecter au réseau de la box. 

Pour pouvoir l'utiliser comme borne airplay, je la configure comme un réseau à part entière mais c'est juste vraiment galère : le mac perd la connexion internet. 

Bref, je suis preneur d'une solution&#8230; en attendant la prochaine màj de la box.


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Septembre 2011)

Ben moi il trouve aucun périphérique dans l'utilitaire airport, alors que justement je vois un"Apple network eda475" depuis mon phone en wifi que je ne voyais pas avant, et auquel j'ai l'impression de pouvoir me connecter mais après ça marche plus (cad je peux pas naviguer bien que ça me dise que je suis connecté)... et surtout c'est pas ça que je veux faire, c'est du airplay comme avant sur ma v5 (qui marchait très bien) qui m'intéresse !!!


----------



## HUGO.M (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même probleme : 
je viens d'installer ma freebox revolution (en remplacement d'une V4) et mon airport express a cessé de fonctionner (alors qu'il fonctionnait parfaitement avant). Il n'apparait plus du tout.
N'étant pas trés doué avec mon mac, merci de me dire précisément quelles sont les opérations à faire pour résoudre ce problème ? Comment paramétrer l'express manuellement ?
Bref : à l'aide !!!!!
Merci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2011)

HUGO.M a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai le même probleme :
> je viens d'installer ma freebox revolution (en remplacement d'une V4) et mon airport express a cessé de fonctionner (alors qu'il fonctionnait parfaitement avant). Il n'apparait plus du tout.
> ...


1. A l'aide de la pointe d'un stylo, tu reset ton airport. 
2. Tu lances l'utilitaire de configuration Airport. 
3. Tu suis les instructions.


----------



## Jerome_C (21 Septembre 2011)

J'ai testé les diverses variantes du reset (allumé / au moment de le brancher) et je ne vois pas le airport express dans l'utilitaire airport. La lumière orange reste clignotante for ever.

La seule fois où j'ai réussi à le voir c'est quand je m'étais résolu à le brancher en cable ethernet, pour voir (*car ça me sert à rien* : il doit être à l'étage en dessous, près de la stéréo), au début je le voyais pas non plus dans l'utilitaire, puis finalement je l'ai vu, j'ai tenté de le configurer en me disant "il va ptet garder les paramètres une fois débranché", mais non seulement la lumière n'est jamais passé à vert comme avant, mais une fois rebranché sans cable ethernet je la voyais pas plus dans l'utilitaire (et la lumière restait orange clignotante), en revanche elle se comportait comme une borne wifi (*ce que je ne veux pas*) mais qui en plus ne me marchait pas (on voyait un réseau apple apparaître depuis un phone wifi / on pouvait se connecter apparemment en succès avec attribution d'une IP / on avait pas internet quand même, ça moulinait for ever).


----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2011)

Cherchez wds sur ce forum ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2011)

:mouais:



> Désolé - aucun résultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requête.


----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> :mouais:


notre ami VB limite la recherche sur les mots à 3 lettres sauf dans la liste renseignée manuellement par un admin :mouais:
donc direction
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/wds-et-freebox-une-vielle-histoire-587272.html


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2011)

Ok, merci. 
J'ai pas tout compris, mais je pense avoir pigé les grandes lignes. 

Pourquoi certains ne rencontrent aucun problème pour relier leur airport expresse sur une V6 (encore hier, j'étais chez un ami qui a peu ou prou la même config que moi, aucun problème)? 
Et pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi?


----------



## Jerome_C (22 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour le sujet intéressant, qui date de début 2011 !

Et je rejoins Ed : pourquoi non si des fois oui (et moi non), hein ??


----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2011)

Relier oui, prolonger le Reseau non.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2011)

Ok. Sauf que pas moyen de lier l'airport express au réseau freebox. Rhaaaaaa!


----------



## naas (23 Septembre 2011)

ah tiens ?
en tant que quoi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2011)

Faudrait que je poste les copies d'écran mais grosso modo, je peux configurer sans problème la borne jusqu'au redémarrage. C'est à ce moment-là que ça "plante". La borne ne redémarre pas, et si je force le redémarrage, elle ne parvient plus à se relier au réseau. 

L'airport, dans mon cas, n'est destinée qu'à airplay.


----------



## Jerome_C (24 Septembre 2011)

Moi aussi, je veux refaire du airplay avec mon airport express comme avant :'-(


----------



## Jerome_C (27 Septembre 2011)

Bon ben changement total de l'épaule du fusil : comme j'ai pu connecter un 3ème CPL au réseau des freeplugs de la v6, et qu'il a des ports ethernet et qu'il est à côté de la stéréo, ben j'ai réussi à configurer le airport express (connecté en ethernet au serveur v6 pour la config) comme étant simplement connecté à un réseau existant (en désactivant son wifi et tout), et ben ça marche !

Donc le problème de la connexion wifi n'est pas résolue mais j'ai pu m'en passer, j'ai à nouveau mon airplay !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2011)

Bon, maintenant que la FB révolution prend le airplay sur le serveur ET sur le player,  mise en vente de cette fichu borne qui ne parvient toujours pas à rejoindre le réseau.


----------



## Jerome_C (12 Octobre 2011)

Dans mon cas, je suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu expliques (ainsi que le "maintenant"), mais le serveur est dans une pièce au 1er, le player dans une autre au 1er et la chaîne stéréo au RdC, à côté de la borne, donc je pense pas que "avoir airplay sur le player" résolve mon problème (si je n'avais pas le 3ème CPL), ou si ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2011)

Mon player est dans la même pièce que la chaine Hi-Fi. ça règle donc mon problème. 

Pour le maintenant : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/219382/le-freebox-player-compatible-airplay-et-flash


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2011)

les deux "box" sont compatibles pour airplay son, vous avez l'embarras du choix


----------



## Jerome_C (13 Octobre 2011)

Ah j'avais vu cette option dans itunes mais j'avais pas compris (ni cherché à comprendre) l'usage.

Pour le serveur, aucun intérêt pour moi, vu qu'il est à côté de l'ordi d'où je peux faire déjà sortir le son, le player de la télé, un peu plus intéressant (mais peu). 

En revanche là où ça devient super intéressant, c'est que je réalise que j'ai vu l'option sur l'ipad aussi, donc ça veut dire que je dois pouvoir écouter depuis l'ipad d'où qu'il soit sur la stéréo au RdC, ou ailleurs, ce qui résout (presque) l'inconvénient majeur de l'usage de l'airplay que j'avais, à savoir l'iMac au 1er et la stéréo au RdC, donc pour le contrôle je devais remonter. Certes j'apprécie les playlist genius, mais des fois c'est chiant. 

Je dis "presque" car j'ai pas toute la bibliothèque mp3 sur l'ipad (et je pourrai jamais sur l'ipad 16 Go même en recompressant tout), l'idéal serait de pouvoir "piloter" la bibliothèque de l'iMac depuis l'iPad en l'écoutant sur la stéréo du RdC...


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2011)

piloter la bibliothèque de l'imac depuis l'ipad : remote sur l'app store
écouter la stérro du rdc: mettre une borne airport express sur la stéréo.

C'est peu ou prou ce que je fais tous les jours chez moi


----------



## Jerome_C (13 Octobre 2011)

naas a dit:


> piloter la bibliothèque de l'imac depuis l'ipad : remote sur l'app store


J'vais regarder ça.



> écouter la stérro du rdc: mettre une borne airport express sur la stéréo.


C'était justement le problème qui m'a amené à poster ici, et que j'ai pu finalement résoudre en oubliant le wifi et en utilisant un cable ethernet sur un autre CPL que j'avais déjà et que j'ai mis à côté (c'est ballot, mais ça marche, et ce CPL me permet une extension du réseau wifi qui marche bien mieux au RdC que celui de ma freebox au 1er, très merdique depuis le RdC).


----------



## Windgwilh (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens juste de recevoir une freebox révolution, et l'accès en WIFI au réseau à partir de l'airport express ne marche toujours pas 

Une seule solution effectivement, doubler chaque airport avec un boîtier CPL, mais ça en double le coût.


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2011)

Il te faut poster sur le site de Free dédie aux box sur le sujet dédie. 
Si tu ne trouve pas reviens poster ici


----------



## Gag (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je déterre ce sujet car après avoir également bien galéré, j'ai une solution fonctionnelle que je vous soumets, si ça peut aider quelqu'un :
Matériel : Freebox V6 révolution, Airport Express.
- J'ai connecté le câble Ethernet du FreePlug de la Freebox TV à la borne Airport 
- Relié la Borne Airport à la Freebox TV avec un second câble Ethernet
- Réinitialisé la borne Airport (réglages d'usine) en appuyant 5 secondes sur le petit bouton à l'arrière
- Désactivé le Wifi de la Freebox (via les menus de la Freebox Server : Wifi - désactiver)
- Paramétré la Borne Airport en CRÉANT UN NOUVEAU RÉSEAU avec une clef à 13 caractères en indiquant comme modem la Freebox
- Débranché 2 / 3 minutes la Freebox, puis rebranché,
- Dans l'utilitaire Airport, onglet "Sans Fil" mode réseau : "Créer un réseau sans fil" en WPA2 Personnel, puis "Options d'accès sans fil (en bas) : coché "Nom du Réseau 5GHz" et "France"  
Puis dans l'onglet Réseau : Mode routeur désactivé (mode Pont)
- Renouvelé le bail DHCP (car pas d'adresse I.P la première fois)
ET ÇA MARCHE : )

Je ne sais pas si tout est indispensable et si l'ordre est important, mais vu que comme ça ça fonctionne (Internet + Airplay)…
Il parait de plus que le wifi de la borne Airport est meilleur que celui de la Freebox.
Bonne chance à ceux qui testeront ;-)


----------

